# large frame auger gearbox compatibility?



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

ok folks.. i buisted the gearbox on my large frame machine.. im wondering if its almost anything MTD made could bolt on?? older large framed models.. same vintage small framed models?? what fits in it basically??

heres a pic of my machine and the damage..


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Marty013 said:


> wondering if its almost anything MTD made could bolt on??


I cant say for sure, but thinking maybe as it looks the very similar as to whats on my 2008 MTD 26". If thats the case, you should be able to switch out the shafts and replace with your originals.
I'll take a close up pic or two of mine this morning and post up for you tomorrow, maybe this one shot might answer for you?


----------



## VaSnowfighter (Dec 20, 2021)

Marty013 said:


> ok folks.. i buisted the gearbox on my large frame machine.. im wondering if its almost anything MTD made could bolt on?? older large framed models.. same vintage small framed models?? \


Go to Jacks Small Engines, and look up the part for your machine. Click on the part number, and check the details of the part. That will give a list of machines that use that same part.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

OAL measures at 5", approx 3 1/8" width and depth of 4 5/8" (in case you were wondering)


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

done.. salvaged a gearbox from a 317E986I597 so big blue is back in operation yipee!!  just in time for more snow 

those wondering.. what i actually have as a machine is 31AE983H515 but swapped a 14HP 420cc power fist engine and a 3.75in auger drive pulley on the engine


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Marty013 said:


> done.. salvaged a gearbox from a 317E986I597 so big blue is back in operation yipee!!  just in time for more snow
> 
> those wondering.. what i actually have as a machine is 31AE983H515 but swapped a 14HP 420cc power fist engine and a 3.75in auger drive pulley on the engine


Dang that's a big engine. Is the engine brand new? I have a 10.5 HP Tecumseh engine. I can just imagine the power of a that beast!!??


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

KJSeller said:


> Dang that's a big engine. Is the engine brand new? I have a 10.5 HP Tecumseh engine. I can just imagine the power of a that beast!!??


it is brand new yes.. it used to have a 12HP OHV Tecumseh.. it was a noticeable jump up in power yes lol it wants to go thru just about any snow bank you can line it up against..


----------

